# Thought for the day



## The Backward OX (Apr 25, 2010)

*Invite Lin back!*


----------



## AA (Apr 25, 2010)

Was he banned or did he leave voluntarily?


----------



## moderan (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw him here earlier.


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Apr 25, 2010)

lin is invited back but the ban can't be lifted until the migration is complete. Pawn and I have decided that there should be a general amnesty for anyone who has been banned from the site for any reason other than plagiarism.

You may have noticed that Lin is a member of the Facebook group.

I've also been talking to him about the idea of introducing a "new media" forum.  This is something to be discussed with the staff when the transfer is complete.


----------



## moderan (Apr 25, 2010)

I think you've made Ox very happy. Perhaps that wasn't your intention, but there you go. He had an idea earlier too


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Apr 25, 2010)

moderan said:


> I think you've made Ox very happy. Perhaps that wasn't your intention, but there you go. He had an idea earlier too


 Well, for those who enjoy blood sports, that applies to Maia as well.


----------



## moderan (Apr 25, 2010)

Admin said:


> Well, for those who enjoy blood sports, that applies to Maia as well.








This should help the site's coffers


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Apr 25, 2010)

moderan said:


> This should help the site's coffers


 We'll make a killing on ringside seats.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 25, 2010)

Admin said:


> Well, for those who enjoy blood sports, that applies to Maia as well.


But will she be allowed to post her link in her sig? That was were the trouble started.


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Apr 25, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> But will she be allowed to post her link in her sig? That was were the trouble started.


Well, that Baron geezer posts links in his sig.

Maia wasn't banned, anyhow.  As for her link she was doing nothing that Nickie, the welcome wagon, hasn't been doing for years.  Maia was just more prominent is all.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 25, 2010)

Admin said:


> Pawn and I have decided that there should be a general amnesty for anyone who has been banned from the site for any reason other than plagiarism.


 
Biggles is one person to whom that ban should not apply. She was pissed (that’s the English pissed not the American pissed) when she made the offending post and what’s more she volunteered herself for the axe. I think Selorian subsequently agreed she was a victim of circumstances. She is one smart lady when sober and not bad even when not. And she’s a poet, Rob. If she could be found she’d make a good member. 

Of course, I have an ulterior motive in spouting all this. We used to fight like a pair of Kilkenny cats.


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Apr 25, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Biggles is one person to whom that ban should not apply. She was pissed (that’s the English pissed not the American pissed) when she made the offending post and what’s more she volunteered herself for the axe. I think Selorian subsequently agreed she was a victim of circumstances. She is one smart lady when sober and not bad even when not. And she’s a poet, Rob. If she could be found she’d make a good member.
> 
> Of course, I have an ulterior motive in spouting all this. We used to fight like a pair of Kilkenny cats.


 
I've already said the same thing to Pawn.  I'll discuss it further with him.  I also got banned for arguing with Selorian over that one.  She didn't even do that deliberately (I mean like genuine plagiarism as in Mirror's case) It was just a prank that she didn't think through.


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2010)

Admin said:


> Maia wasn't banned, anyhow.  As for her link she was doing nothing that Nickie, the welcome wagon, hasn't been doing for years.  Maia was just more prominent is all.



When I modded Writer's Beat, Maia was asked to leave from it for much the same thing, I believe, as she was doing here. I don't think the links in her signature were the problem. I believe she was taking members away from the site for her own purposes -- which defeats the purpose of the site in the first place. 

Not saying she shouldn't be allowed back, but that perhaps there were valid reasons as to why she was asked to remove the links from her signature. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Apr 25, 2010)

Sam W said:


> When I modded Writer's Beat, Maia was asked to leave from it for much the same thing, I believe, as she was doing here. I don't think the links in her signature were the problem. I believe she was taking members away from the site for her own purposes -- which defeats the purpose of the site in the first place.
> 
> Not saying she shouldn't be allowed back, but that perhaps there were valid reasons as to why she was asked to remove the links from her signature.
> 
> Just my two cents.


 
Maia was never asked to leave here. She left in a huff. She also contributed a lot to the forum. 

As for Biggles, I haven't managed to find another source of chicken manure.

That's really as much as I'm going to say in respect of any former members because really whether any particular one returns or not shouldn't be a topic for public debate.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 25, 2010)

Sam W said:


> I believe she was taking members away from the site for her own purposes


Sam, with an imagination like that, you could get a job writing best-sellers. I mean, how weak-minded would an individual need to be, not to continue posting to a site they already belonged to, regardless of what other attractions came along? Geeez, I wrote to her a few times, but I never left here.


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Sam, with an imagination like that, you could get a job writing best-sellers.



That's the plan.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 27, 2010)

> Well, for those who enjoy blood sports, that applies to Maia as well.


yikes!... i'd seriously considered coming back, but after reading the subsequent posts to that sorta funny quip, i'm not sure i'd be all that welcome...:scratch:  or whether i should chance it, anyway, if my old archenemy lin is going to be here and be allowed to start up his personal attacks agin' me again...:twisted:... i'll have to give it some more thought and see what the consensus is on the 'maia question'... :tongue:? or :cheers:?...

anyway, i've been happily ensconced on wf.org since i left [but not really 'in a huff' rob], along with continuing on critiquecircle and adding writersdigest forum to my list, so i don't really need another site added to my daily morning chores... just thought i'd give the new admin here a shot, since rob let me know he'd taken over and invited me back... 

love and hugs to all [anyway], m


----------



## Sigg (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know you maia so I have nothing negative to say, you should stick around so the cool people can change your mind about WF. It's just how we roll.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 27, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Sam, with an imagination like that, you could get a job writing best-sellers. I mean, how weak-minded would an individual need to be, not to continue posting to a site they already belonged to, regardless of what other attractions came along? Geeez, I wrote to her a few times, but I never left here.




It always seemed to me that the issue was more removing critique from the site, such that other could not benefit from the examples.  To an extent, I agree with that.  There's more to critique than just what it does for the piece in question.  However, maia has always seemed to me like a very experienced person, so I think it would be great if she was back.  Which isn't really the point of my post, but only that keeping critique on the site is beneficial.


----------



## caelum (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys know what would really rock?  Larger avatars.  200x200 pixel avatars are not that rare, if my understanding of forums these days is accurate.  What with the average screen resolution being higher these days, something above 80x80 wouldn't be that out of the question.  It would just add that much more of a degree to personalize ourselves.


----------



## Pawn (Apr 27, 2010)

200x200 it is.


----------



## ash somers (Apr 27, 2010)

but you'll see my wrinkles


----------



## caelum (Apr 27, 2010)

Pawn said:


> 200x200 it is.



You are amazing.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 27, 2010)

ash somers said:


> but you'll see my wrinkles



They're character line, dearie, character lines.


----------



## Baron (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd say laughter lines but I don't know that anyone laughs that much.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 27, 2010)

You rock, Pawn! And good idea Caelum.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 27, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> It always seemed to me that the issue was more removing critique from the site, such that other could not benefit from the examples. To an extent, I agree with that. There's more to critique than just what it does for the piece in question. However, maia has always seemed to me like a very experienced person, so I think it would be great if she was back. Which isn't really the point of my post, but only that keeping critique on the site is beneficial.



thanks, ilasir!

if it helps settle your concern, the 'critiques' i do privately consist of much more than what can be done in a post and much more than what most who come to me for help would _want_ to have 'out there' in public... plus, it involves a back and forth process often consisting of many 'rounds'... so it wouldn't be feasible to do it on the site... 

btw, i _do_ offer much in the way of advice on the site, on a daily basis, so it's only occasionally that i'll post a specific offer to help with a particular piece/problem further by email... and the sig info is there for those who want more than can be provided onsite... 

i hope this helps settle your qualms about 'removing critique'... love and hugs, maia


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 27, 2010)

mammamaia said:


> thanks, ilasir!
> 
> if it helps settle your concern, the 'critiques' i do privately consist of much more than what can be done in a post and much more than what most who come to me for help would _want_ to have 'out there' in public... plus, it involves a back and forth process often consisting of many 'rounds'... so it wouldn't be feasible to do it on the site...
> 
> ...




There's no need to use scare quotes maia.  You and I have nothing to settle.  Though we may have had a few small bumps in the past, they were never about any personal issues I have with the way you do things.  I've seen a lot of great comments by you on site, and I completely understand that some things can just not be accomplished within a forum format.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 27, 2010)

what 'scare quotes'?... i have no idea what you mean and i certainly didn't do whatever it is you think i did on purpose... 

i'm glad to know you realize i don't short the site in any way by helping folks away from it... let's now just get on with enjoying the wonderful new incarnation of a favorite old site...


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 27, 2010)

mammamaia said:


> what 'scare quotes'?... i have no idea what you mean and i certainly didn't do whatever it is you think i did on purpose...
> 
> i'm glad to know you realize i don't short the site in any way by helping folks away from it... *let's now just get on with enjoying the wonderful new incarnation of a favorite old site...*




I'm _so_ down with that.


----------



## ms. vodka (Jun 5, 2010)

* 'Passion isn't a path  through the woods.  Passion is the woods.'  -Tom Robbins*


----------

